# When will we see Hawaii in RCI or II? And where is BLT?



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Want to stay at the new hawaii DVC when its done - anyone have an idea if it will be with RCI or II?

Where is bay lake anyways?

And when will we see them for trading?


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 4, 2011)

There are others on here that know more than I do but my understanding is that Disney won't release these new units to RCI for a few years.  They are too new and Disney can rent them out and make more money that way.  Since they control all inventory that gets released then if someone goes to exchange their BLT ownership then DVC can substitute another resort to get the trade.  Others please correct me if I'm wrong.

tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 4, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> There are others on here that know more than I do but my understanding is that Disney won't release these new units to RCI for a few years.  They are too new and Disney can rent them out and make more money that way.  Since they control all inventory that gets released then if someone goes to exchange their BLT ownership then DVC can substitute another resort to get the trade.  Others please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> tlwmkw



Yes that's true, they don't necessarily deposit your home resort.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Where is bay lake anyways?



Bay Lake is the lake that the Contemporary Hotel, Wilderness Lodge, and Fort Wilderness Campground are next to.

Bay Lake Tower is the DVC tower next to, and connected by elevated walkway to, the Contemporary Hotel.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2011)

Those know know don't tell.  Those who tell don't know.  We can all speculate about whether or when, but until it happens, we won't know for sure.

But DVC does control all deposits.  They appear to be constrained by the rules that regular owners are in choosing which units to deposit, but I don't know that for sure.  That's just a guess based on watching their deposit behavior for a couple years now.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry ... i mean with what exchange company will BLT be with?



bnoble said:


> Those know know don't tell.  Those who tell don't know.  We can all speculate about whether or when, but until it happens, we won't know for sure.
> 
> But DVC does control all deposits.  They appear to be constrained by the rules that regular owners are in choosing which units to deposit, but I don't know that for sure.  That's just a guess based on watching their deposit behavior for a couple years now.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2011)

Disney is exclusively with RCI.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

great thanks - i thought BLT was for some reason going with II, (DIS rumor)


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 4, 2011)

BLT still has not made into RCI...Maybe next year?

Alunai will probably take 3-5 years before we see it in RCI.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 4, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> BLT still has not made into RCI...Maybe next year?
> 
> Alunai will probably take 3-5 years before we see it in RCI.



Yep, I agree.  

Unless DVC expands their Buena Vista Trading Company exchange resorts and RCI trading goes bye bye.  They could do DVC exchange via BVTC - they already offer Club Intrawest and Club Cordial.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 5, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Yep, I agree.
> 
> Unless DVC expands their Buena Vista Trading Company exchange resorts and RCI trading goes bye bye.  They could do DVC exchange via BVTC - they already offer Club Intrawest and Club Cordial.



I believe the RCI is primarily for the benefit of DVC members wanting to trade out.  If DVC were to switch trading companies again, I think they would want someone with a large number of properties to offer their members, and RCI and II seem to be the only contenders in that area.  Of course they could make arrangements with more of the big companies (Hilton, Marriott, Wyndham) directly similar to Club Intrawest and Club Cordial.  These larger companies have huge presence in Orlando, so I don't see an advantage for them.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 5, 2011)

littlestar said:


> Yep, I agree.
> 
> Unless DVC expands their Buena Vista Trading Company exchange resorts and RCI trading goes bye bye.  They could do DVC exchange via BVTC - they already offer Club Intrawest and Club Cordial.



Oh don't I wish that DVC would expand the exchange offerings with direct deals.  That would be awesome but they need to do like for like not skim like they do when you trade out now.  



kanerf said:


> I believe the RCI is primarily for the benefit of DVC members wanting to trade out.  If DVC were to switch trading companies again, I think they would want someone with a large number of properties to offer their members, and RCI and II seem to be the only contenders in that area.  Of course they could make arrangements with more of the big companies (Hilton, Marriott, Wyndham) directly similar to Club Intrawest and Club Cordial.  These larger companies have huge presence in Orlando, so I don't see an advantage for them.



Keeping my fingers crossed for a deal with Marriott.


----------

